# USPS package in limbo?



## Dalecamino (Feb 21, 2013)

I mailed a small flat rate box on the Feb. 14th, got a tracking number and receipt says to be delivered by the 16th. A holiday was involved and, I expected a delay of a day or two. I have been trying to track the box on their website but, it always has the same info everyday.(accepted for delivery in North Port,Fl.) Went to the P.O. yesterday, where they ran the tracking number, same as I did. "Sorry, we get the same information as you did, Mr. Hutchings" I just went back today, and got the same deal. "Sorry, I don't have anymore information for you, than I did yesterday, next please" 

Here's a question for the more experienced with USPS tracking. At what point will someone actually start looking for this box? I would really like to jump the counter, and find it myself, but that won't happen. Can I look up the P.O. in Alabama, by the zip code, and ask them to look for it? It seems to me, there's a breakdown in the tracking system. 

Meanwhile, there's a person in Alabama who is no doubt, wondering if his pen is really on the way.:redface: Any knowledge about what to do? Thanks!


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 21, 2013)

I wish i knew what to tell you Chuck. I recently had a similar issue where i shipped some blanks out on Feb 7 to Nebraska(should have taken around 3-4 days priority mail) and they didnt deliver until the 19th(there was a holiday involved there as well). The only difference was that the tracking must have updated itself, cuz the date for delivery was changed to the 19th


----------



## healeydays (Feb 21, 2013)

I would contact the postmaster in the town in Alabama and explain what's up.  They "usually" are very helpful trying to track things down.   Wife has done this at least 3-4 times in the past.


----------



## JLewis (Feb 21, 2013)

I have been the reciever in the case before. After about 5 weeks the seller finally shipped me new stuff. About 8 months later the 1st package finally arrived. The PO did not reimburse the seller for the second items. I did offer a return when I got the second package. So to answer your question noone will ever look for your package. USPS tracking is a joke.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 21, 2013)

You will have to open some form of looking for it ticket, I have had issues like that in the last year. One was from PSI,the package got caught in the Philly triangle, it took almost 4 weeks before it arrived PSI sent out a replacement package and then a week later the original showed up I keep it to and they charged me for both. Since I good use the material anyway. It showed it moving from Philly sort center to Ohio, then moving back to Philly and back in a PO circle dance.

I had another one where it was one of those combo shipped deals, DHL then locally thru the post office. Was shown that it was in the local Post Office. they couldn't find it I asked the mail man it was in his truck, the package wasn't sealed and was empty. He was waiting to find out what he should do. 





It had two stamps that there was no contents. After he scanned it he gave it to me so I could contact Amazon to have it replaced with another week of crap from Amazon and the company they sent out anther order. 
The last one was a large envelope, it was sent from ARK. It was caught in a loop from Detroit to Pontiac, for 3 weeks it was going in circles. Then somebody working at a sort center that could read looked at way it was being sent through very day.
It was then sent to the local P.O. which had been alerted by a supervisor. They only thing they said was the packages label was to dirty for the scanner to read.
As with everything and place if you only have people working that want a check and don't care they let the machine do it. Or so the supervisor told me.  
The USPS package tracking is worthless and only another way to add charges to the mail. Since it is only update when it moves off a truck/plane or on one. It can be as much as 72 hours between updates. And then it can only tell were it WAS, not were it is at!

It really is almost worthless!

So can't tell you a better result. they do have an 800 number on the main site to open a ticket if the local P.O. claims they can't do anything. Most of the counter people are useless on when I went in to ask about it told me good luck! 

Ask your carrier you is the supervisor at the local office to call and hope you can find the phone number as our local Post Office has an unlisted number 
:clown:


----------



## Exabian (Feb 21, 2013)

If you insured it you should be able to start a claim. That lit a fire under the PO for my package, but I think all POs are different in care and motivation.


----------



## JohnGreco (Feb 21, 2013)

There should be a regional customer service number for distribution customer satisfaction that your postmaster can give you. I had a similar situation recently, it was MIA for 3 weeks. Finally they issued an email to every postal center between me and the destination (fortunately only 15 miles away) and it suddenly turned up. Good luck!


----------



## MarkD (Feb 21, 2013)

I have had that situation. No one would investigate more than checking the tracking number. The package showed up a week later. I have noticed that sometimes the tracking info does not get updated.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 21, 2013)

You may also want to check with the recipient to see if they have received the package.  I have had more than a couple of packages that were never scanned on the other end (so the tracking info was never updated) but the package was actually delivered.


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 21, 2013)

If you want to know where your package is at and have your package personally taken care of for each step of the "trip" send it registered mail.  The post office handles about 550 million pieces of mail everyday, the only mail that gets hands on movement is registered mail.  If a registered piece of mail comes up missing you can bet they start jumping through hoops to find it ASAP.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks to all for the feedback. I left a message on my mans cell phone last Saturday, but haven't heard from him. He may have received it. I'd like to think he would let me know if he has. A member here, and hasn't been on the forum since the 17th. Right now, I'm more concerned with USPS end of it. I called this evening, and a lady said, I need to file a complaint, but that part of the computer wasn't working. Call tomorrow.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Feb 21, 2013)

Ask for the Consumer Affairs phone number.  Start with them.  I would also call the post office of where it was going and ask them if it is sitting on the notice left shelf.  I doubt it is but it is worth a try.  When a package arrives at a Post Office it should get a "Arrival at Unit" scan, followed by a "Sorting complete" and "Out for delivery".  

You say that there was only the Accept scan showing up of where you mailed it from.  There should be a "Enroute" scan from the local processing center showing that it left your local office and received by them.  Then when it gets to the processing center of the office where it was being sent to there should be another enroute scan from them.  You may want to ask your local Post Office about those scans.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 21, 2013)

MrPukaShell said:


> Ask for the Consumer Affairs phone number.  Start with them.  I would also call the post office of where it was going and ask them if it is sitting on the notice left shelf.  I doubt it is but it is worth a try.  When a package arrives at a Post Office it should get a "Arrival at Unit" scan, followed by a "Sorting complete" and "Out for delivery".
> 
> You say that there was only the Accept scan showing up of where you mailed it from.  There should be a "Enroute" scan from the local processing center showing that it left your local office and received by them.  Then when it gets to the processing center of the office where it was being sent to there should be another enroute scan from them.  You may want to ask your local Post Office about those scans.


Yes, I need to find the number where the package is going, and give them a try. But, as I said, the tracking shows it's still in North Port. I've always gotten updated info showing each time it was scanned. Not this one.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 22, 2013)

That can happen - I have had any number of people email that their package had arrived while it still showed as being in my local Post Office - if they get busy when the truck shows up to move it along they will sometimes not scan it out. The sort centers seem to be hit or miss on scanning.  

Half the time packages coming to me don't get scanned into our post office until my carrier scans them for delivery.  When it is two weeks you can open an insurance claim if you insured it.


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 22, 2013)

Put all this on top of the P.O. shutting down sizing to 5 delivery days (loosing Saturday) I would imagine you got a LOT of disgruntled employees (taking a cut or getting cut) who don't give a crap. :yawn:

Hope you track your package down. 
.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 22, 2013)

I have had two problems with the Post Office, both involved deliveries to me that were marked delivered. I called the Postmaster. Get the name and number of the manager of the sorting center and call them. I did that and she(the manager) came out to the house. We have a set of lockable  boxes set up at the end of the street. She opened the boxes up and found the substitute had dumped them in an unused box.  The important thing was she returned my phone call and then called me to meet her at the box.  Your sorting manager might be able to get more results. Dont give up and dont be rude. Just keep holding them to it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 22, 2013)

bruce119 said:


> Put all this on top of the P.O. shutting down sizing to 5 delivery days (loosing Saturday) I would imagine you got a LOT of disgruntled employees (taking a cut or getting cut) who don't give a crap. :yawn:
> 
> Hope you track your package down.
> .


From what I read priority mail and packages will still be delivered six days ---- at least that's the way I understood it


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks again for the good advice, and information. I just left another message for my recipient. This is looking stranger by the day. Now, going to call the P.O. in Alabama.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 22, 2013)

All is well! Just had a call from the guy, who says he received the pen, and is very happy with it. Thanks again for the help. It will be applied in future cases. :biggrin:


----------



## MrPukaShell (Feb 23, 2013)

As for the Post Office going to 5 day delivery.  We are going to deliver "Packages" 6 days a week with mail delivery going to 5 days.  There is a lot going on at the PO right now.  There are no lay offs for Postal employees who have been there for more than 6 years of service.  They are going to hire new employees to deliver packages at a lower wage rate but this is something new and is going to take a bit of time.  There is even some talk of carriers delivering mail only and the new hire employees will deliver packages only kind of like UPS or FedEx.  The hire ups are still trying to work it all out.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Feb 23, 2013)

Chuck,

I just saw your note that the pen was delivered.  Were there any scans showing that?  What kind of postage did the item have on it?  Did you purchase the postage and delivery confirmation on line and print out the label at home?  If there were no scans going through the processing facility, at the delivery unit or by the carrier I am thinking that something happened to the bar code and it would not scan.  Ask the customer what kind of shape the box arrived in and was the bar code in good shape.  Post what you find out as I would like to see this.  

For folks mailing in bad weather times put a piece of clear tape over the bar code & Number.  This way it keep marks and scratches of off the bar code and keeps it readable.  The majority of the processing facilities apply scans when it goes through sorting machines (automation).  When the item gets to the local level delivery units the scans are done by hand.  When items become unreadable they just get delivered with no scan unless they take the time to enter all of the numbers manually.  Just something to think about.


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 23, 2013)

Chuck:  Glad u got that straightened out!


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 23, 2013)

MrPukaShell said:


> Chuck,
> 
> I just saw your note that the pen was delivered.  Were there any scans showing that?  What kind of postage did the item have on it?  Did you purchase the postage and delivery confirmation on line and print out the label at home?  If there were no scans going through the processing facility, at the delivery unit or by the carrier I am thinking that something happened to the bar code and it would not scan.  Ask the customer what kind of shape the box arrived in and was the bar code in good shape.  Post what you find out as I would like to see this.
> 
> For folks mailing in bad weather times put a piece of clear tape over the bar code & Number.  This way it keep marks and scratches of off the bar code and keeps it readable.  The majority of the processing facilities apply scans when it goes through sorting machines (automation).  When the item gets to the local level delivery units the scans are done by hand.  When items become unreadable they just get delivered with no scan unless they take the time to enter all of the numbers manually.  Just something to think about.


Robert, to be honest about the whole deal, looking back it may have been a failure on MY part. I sent the package myself using the self serve machine in the P.O. lobby after hours. I printed the small stamp, which is the peel and stick type. The attaching instructions on the display screen showed a completely different looking stamp than the one that came out of the machine. In that there were two separate stickers. I may have tossed the bar code, and just put the one that looked like a stamp on the box. So, not having anything to scan, no tracking information was reported. Something for me to check into, because I like the convenience of the self serve, as opposed to standing in lines to mail a package. I don't have the volume to justify the click n ship. Thanks for your information.



joefyffe said:


> Chuck:  Glad u got that straightened out!


Thanks Joe. I was quite relieved to hear it was received. Two days worth of work there :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 23, 2013)

dalecamino said:


> MrPukaShell said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck,
> ...


*You don't need high volume for click n ship*.  If you have a printer a click n ship label can be printed on plain paper and taped to the package.  With click and ship you get delivery confirmation free and the postage for a small flat rate box is actually less than taking it to the post office.  In addition, depending on how you get your mail, you can call and have the package picked up.  If you get paid via paypal you can get the same discount by printing the label from there.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info Smitty


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 23, 2013)

MrPukaShell said:


> Chuck,
> 
> I just saw your note that the pen was delivered.  Were there any scans showing that?  What kind of postage did the item have on it?  Did you purchase the postage and delivery confirmation on line and print out the label at home?  If there were no scans going through the processing facility, at the delivery unit or by the carrier I am thinking that something happened to the bar code and it would not scan.  Ask the customer what kind of shape the box arrived in and was the bar code in good shape.  Post what you find out as I would like to see this.
> 
> For folks mailing in bad weather times put a piece of clear tape over the bar code & Number.  This way it keep marks and scratches of off the bar code and keeps it readable.  The majority of the processing facilities apply scans when it goes through sorting machines (automation).  When the item gets to the local level delivery units the scans are done by hand.  When items become unreadable they just get delivered with no scan unless they take the time to enter all of the numbers manually.  Just something to think about.



For my online sales I always print the postage label out of paypal on my ink jet printer... the ink is water soluble, and the label is printed on plain paper, so I always tape it on with clear strapping tape... knock on green wood, but have never had a problem with the mail service... except maybe too many bills come through and hit my mail box... :biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 23, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> *You don't need high volume for click n ship*.  If you have a printer a click n ship label can be printed on plain paper and taped to the package.  With click and ship you get delivery confirmation free and the postage for a small flat rate box is actually less than taking it to the post office.  In addition, depending on how you get your mail, you can call and have the package picked up.  If you get paid via paypal you can get the same discount by printing the label from there.



Smitty,
Thanks for posting this information... I use the paypal shipping label often, and order my boxes and such from the post office website,  but had never bothered to look to see if I could do regular packages on line... good info - Thanks.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 23, 2013)

You might have to register at the USPS site to use it there and you'll need to pay them via credit card but it is relatively easy (once you learn the site) and you get a 5% discount on postage - plus the free delivery confirmation and it is usually somewhat faster and more accurate than going to the post office for most international and APO shipments.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 23, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> You might have to register at the USPS site to use it there and you'll need to pay them via credit card



They now have an option to pay via paypal.


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 23, 2013)

MrPukaShell said:


> There is even some talk of carriers delivering mail only and the new hire employees will deliver packages only kind of like UPS or FedEx.  The hire ups are still trying to work it all out.



The regular carrier will be screwed, the new hires will be temporaries, and their mistakes will be blamed on the regular carriers.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Smitty and all. Might be worth checking into.


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 26, 2013)

I use Click N Ship all the time. You can just put it out for your letter carrier to pick up.  If the package is too big for your mailbox, you can ask that the letter carrier come to the door and pick it up.  I have a big mailbox, so most stuff just goes out with the flag up.  Gives you a tracking number you can email to the recipient.

You can order the flat rate boxes and envelopes online and they will mail them to you for free, as well.


----------



## ashaw (Feb 26, 2013)

For as long I have been doing business USPS has been my shipper.  The last two months is now making me question that decision.  Lately express and priority mail has been either 1 day to 4 days late.  First class mail up to a week late.  This has been going on for a month or two.  Man reason is due to the restructuring in our area.  The mail has been setting at the man distribution center in south Philadelphia.  One package the contains were stolen.  But what are other choices,   FEDEX, UPS either too expressive or delivery is worst than the PO.


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 26, 2013)

ashaw said:


> For as long I have been doing business USPS has been my shipper.  The last two months is now making me question that decision.  Lately express and priority mail has been either 1 day to 4 days late.  First class mail up to a week late.  This has been going on for a month or two.  Man reason is due to the restructuring in our area.  The mail has been setting at the man distribution center in south Philadelphia.  One package the contains were stolen.  But what are other choices,   FEDEX, UPS either too expressive or delivery is worst than the PO.



I've had some slow delivery the last month, too, but it was mainly due to bad weather.  There have been a LOT of bad storms in the last month.


----------

